# HELP PLEASE



## sonia (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi. My 2010 Nissan Sentra doesn't want to start. I checked the battery, and its good. The car cranks but does not start, and after i turn the key off, it makes a weird sound behind the dashboard. i'm not sure if is alarm problem. Help please


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

run codes?


----------



## sonia (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't run codes. I'm thinking of calling a company to try to reprogram my key. When I lock the car, it doesn't make the alarm beep. Do you know anything about the sound inside the car that Nissans make? In my case after I shut off the ignition switch? I never heard this sound in any car before. I also realize a red light that flashes under the steering wheel when this happens.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do you have another key?


----------



## sonia (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't have an extra key


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

are you using the remote(low batt?) to lock/unlock your car? try locking/unlocking the door with your key, see if it resets the alarm


----------



## sonia (Jul 24, 2014)

I tried that, but didn't work. My intelligent key has a new battery.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

any lights in the dash on??


----------



## sonia (Jul 24, 2014)

No lights on.


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

sonia said:


> ...... The car cranks but does not start, and after i turn the key off, it makes a weird sound behind the dashboard. .....





sonia said:


> ..... When I lock the car, it doesn't make the alarm beep. ......... I also realize a red light that flashes under the steering wheel when this happens.


I think it's actually the immobilizer that we are talking about here, not the alarm.

(Don't forget that you can toggle between having the beep or lights flash when locking the car. If neither are happening, then yes, that should help narrow things down.)

Relays and servo motors behind the dashboard can make a noise when powering down, but obviously the noise is something new.

No smell of gas after repeated unsuccessful start attempts? 
That can compound the problem and still prevent a start if the initial problem was just a temporary glitch. 

I'd have been inclined to remove the negative cable for a few minutes in the hope that would reset things.

But it will probably need a code reader cable of checking the immobilizer system (not a basic OBD-II scan tool).

Not sure about the flashing red light under the dash.

Let us know how things work out.


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

johnn said:


> Let us know how things work out.


Sonia, if someone with an unusual problem doesn't report back on what the solution was we don't build up a knowledgebase on the forum to help others with the same problem in the future.


----------

